
ICANN Rejects .ORG Sale to Private Equity Firm Ethos Capital - garaetjjte
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/04/victory-icann-rejects-org-sale-private-equity-firm-ethos-capital
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23038637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23038637)

------
boksiora
Horray!!! This is great news !!!

